

Ask HN: Do you track emails you send? - shubhamjain

Using email tracking service like Sidekick[1], you can receive notification when someone opens your email. Do you think, it is a great idea to know if someone has read your email (and not replied) or you believe it is unethical?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getsidekick.com&#x2F;
======
jacquesm
If someone has a confirmation request or tracker set on their emails I throw
them out unread. No need for spammers to verify if my email address works or
not and everybody else knows I read my mail but don't always respond right
away.

